# Zodiac Super Seawolf stolen, pictures here



## kanenas

This is a long shot, but I had my Zodiac Super Seawolf stolen in the mail while on the way to a reputable repairshop. The package arrived ripped apart with the contents missing. The watch can be identified because the luminous paint on the triangle at 0 minutes and on the 5-second mark is missing. I am told that this is not conclusive identification as the lume on the bezel of these watches is known to come off. I am sorry that I have not recorded the serial number. If a watch such as this is offered to you for sale, please be suscpicious and report it to me, thanks.


----------



## coldworld

Just curious, what shipping company did you use?


----------



## kanenas

coldworld said:


> Just curious, what shipping company did you use?


US mail.


----------



## SHANE 1000

The biggest problem is this is a common fault of the Zodiac SSW models , if they are worn a lot, the luminous marker at twelve falls out also some of the pips, is there any other distinguishing scratches marks blemishes that would identify your missing watch?.


----------

